# Heat Transfer or Screen Print neck label?



## kanewe1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know what to do. I looked at videos on YouTube and the heat transfers look unprofessional. (Iron on ones). As for the screen printing, they look top notch but cost more. I'm most likely doing screen printing since its all about quality for me. What do you guys do?


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

For my neck labels I use a versacamm machine to print & contour cut logos that then are heat pressed into the neck.
Screen printing would be quicker (less detailed) and very very cheap! but also a bit messy!


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

I use heat transfer. Or just order some gang sheets of transfer paper from transfer express


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use htv and press them on.


----------

